# Bundesliga 28-29 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 28, 2008)

Bielefeld v Cottbus

28/10/2008 19:00 GMT
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (24) 
Karlsruhe v Schalke 04

28/10/2008 19:00 GMT
  3.90 3.30 1.85 All Bets (24) 
Werder Bremen v Bayer Leverkusen

28/10/2008 19:00 GMT
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (24) 
Wolfsburg v Bor. Monchengladbach

28/10/2008 19:00 GMT
  1.50 3.75 6.00 All Bets (26) 
Bochum v Hoffenheim

29/10/2008 19:00 GMT
  2.90 3.20 2.25 All Bets (24) 
Eintracht Frankfurt v Bayern Munchen

29/10/2008 19:00 GMT
  6.25 3.60 1.50 All Bets (24) 
FC Koln v Bor. Dortmund

29/10/2008 19:00 GMT
  2.50 3.15 2.60 All Bets (24) 
Hamburger SV v VfB Stuttgart

29/10/2008 19:00 GMT
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (24) 
Hertha Berlin v Hannover 96

29/10/2008 19:00 GMT
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (23)


----------

